
Interesting use of the console by the BBC News website - bencollier49
Just happened to have my browser console open when I visited the BBC website today, and saw something I wasn&#x27;t expecting: A job advert! Complete with coloured BBC logo.<p>Is this a common thing or is it unique to the BBC site?
======
kennydude
Many places do it. Facebook, if I remember, has big warnings about copy and
pasting random scripts though.

------
randomerr
I think its that console browser are more powerful now and can run standard
websites now.

